# Grafikkarte ATI, eingebaut, remotedesktop geht nicht mehr



## tplanitz (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe gestern eine neue GraKa eingebaut (ATI 2400 glaube ich). Habe 2 bilschirme angeschlossen. Logge mich normalerweise über RDP-Verbindung an diesem Rechner ohne Probleme ein. Nun geht es nicht mehr.

Fehlerbild:


Starte Remotedesktop
Gebe IP-Adresse 
Enter
Dann passiert nix mehr Das Anmeldefenster bleibt stehen....
Die neue GraKa ist geeignet für 2 Bildschirme, so benutze ich diese auch. Kann es sein das RDP dann nicht weiß welcher Bildschirm aktuell benutzt werden soll ?

Kann jemand helfen ?


----------

